# Sirius Keeps on Truckin'



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sirius made a series of announcements Wednesday tied to its efforts in the trucking industry.

Sirius said Kenworth will offer its satellite radio service as a factory-installed option on Class 8 model trucks beginning in June. The option, available on all T2000, W900, T800, T600, and C500 models, includes a Kenworth cassette or CD radio supplied by Delphi, a Delphi Sirius tuner and antenna supplied by Pana-Pacific.

Also, Delphi said the satellite radio service will begin to accompany drivers of Penske Truck Leasing's Fleet. Penske will outfit some of its class 8 trucks with Delphi's satellite radio and antennas to receive Sirius reception through a deal with distributor Pana-Pacific.

In addition to those announcements, Interstate Connections, a distributor of high-end mobile electronics in truck and travel centers, said it will expand Sirius' availability through its network of stores.

Interstate, which has 70 store-within-a-store outlets located in Travel Centers of America and Petro Shopping Centers, will give Sirius access to professional truck drivers through its assisted sales floors across the United States. "The agreement uniquely positions both parties to tap into the heavy truck aftermarket that today represents approximately 3.5 million potential subscribers," Interstate said in a statement.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

